# crossover setting help



## lstcktn (Jun 14, 2011)

Hey guys

this is my first postand mny first home cinema system,hoping you can help me setup my speakers as the crossover setting are giving me a headache

i have a Tx-nr609 and the minx s215 speakers

the speaker specs are:-
Min 10 speaker
Frequency Response: 140Hz-20kHz

X200 subwoofer
Frequency Response: 39Hz (-6dB) – 200Hz
Crossover: Active – variable 50Hz-200Hz

i have run the auto setup and it set the as:-

front 150hz
centre 120hz
surround 150hz 
sub 80hz

would you change these setting?

thanks in advance for any advice given

lee


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

If by "sub" you mean LFE, that should be set to 120HZ. Leave the other settings as is.


----------



## ojojunkie (Jun 23, 2010)

Welcome to HTS. 

Have you tried to recalibrate again to confirm the settings? Actually, there's no harm to manually adjust some settings to suit your taste. I noticed that the cut from 80hz but the speakers lowest at 120hz which seems there's freq. gap in between.Try to adjust in the AVR X-over 120-150 and listen to any difference and lock-it in when you get balance sound of the speakers & sub. Dial up the SUB x-over same or past your AVR's setting.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Welcome to HTS.

I have the Onkyo 607 and I have found it's setup to be pretty good. The only thing I needed to adjust was the gain on the sub. I turned it down a little, however that just might be my personal taste.

Cheers,
Bill.


----------

